# 2011 honda rancher 420 help



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

well, just sold my brute way to much power! and i picked up a 2011 rancher 420 off show room floor now the question is should i snorke it bc i ride water about up to racks and will snorkleing effect warranty and will it effect how long the bike will last me


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

to much power?? interesting. Warranty is only as good as the dealer you deal with. Most cases Snorkel will void warranty, then again most of the time so will bringing in a flooded out quad. I snorked mine brand new, and will always do so, If something did happen that i could not fix, Id Take snorkels off and return it to stock condition befor taking it in, Not sure how easy that is 2 do on a Honda.. but either way.. I vote for the snorkel..


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

BernardB said:


> to much power?? interesting. Warranty is only as good as the dealer you deal with. Most cases Snorkel will void warranty, then again most of the time so will bringing in a flooded out quad. I snorked mine brand new, and will always do so, If something did happen that i could not fix, Id Take snorkels off and return it to stock condition befor taking it in, Not sure how easy that is 2 do on a Honda.. but either way.. I vote for the snorkel..


 do you know any snorkle kits where you dont have to cut the plastics.. im just worried something will mess up and they wont take it my local shop is real lazy and wont do crap


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> do you know any snorkle kits where you dont have to cut the plastics.. im just worried something will mess up and they wont take it my local shop is real lazy and wont do crap


I snorkeled my 07 myself and didn't cut plastics. I did dual 1.5. 1.5 intake And 1.5 to hide my vent lines in


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

where did you get the rad. cover from?? looks nice


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> where did you get the rad. cover from?? looks nice


Thanks. I made it. Its had to find anything on a ATV I own that's not a custom job lol


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

how much would you charge to make me one if you would?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I have my hands full with my brute so I don't have the time but u can print out a Honda wing and take it to ur local machine shop or plasma cutter/water jet and they will do it for under $100 then weld u on some mounting brackets or bolt up some last I took the stock screen and cut it to fit and paint it to what ever color u like then gorilla glue it to the back so u can see it through the cut outs


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh and I forgot bout the corners but I took a hole saw and drilled the pilot hole a 1/2 inch from the corner then went through it with I believe a 3'' hole saw to give it the neat corners


----------

